
New NASA budget eats the seed corn of its Journey to Mars - privong
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/04/new-nasa-budget-eats-the-seed-corn-of-its-journey-to-mars/
======
f_allwein
Having just read about the Apollo project, I now appreciate what a huge and
sustained national effort it was. Moreover, it would have been impossible had
it not been for the "space race" with the USSR.

Sadly, it seems hard to imagine we'd be able to pull off something on this
scale nowadays.

